# Codes 11719 and 11720 or 11721



## aschaeve (Feb 12, 2013)

Can 11719 and 11720 or 11721 be billed together?  I a have a physician who insists that they can.  But I know they are bundled in CCI.  Can anyone help with supporting documentation if you can or cannot bill both codes together.

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe they are both payable on the same DOS. You would need the 59 modifier on the second procedure to show that it was a seperate service. I would check Medicare's LCD on routine foot care for the details.


----------



## aschaeve (Feb 12, 2013)

Add the 59 modifier, even when it is bundled with a zero in CCI?

Alicia


----------



## dbarreto (Feb 12, 2013)

*Codes 11719, 11720-21*

CPT 11719 cannot be billed with 11720-11721. 11719 applies when the nails are void of defects from nutritional or metabolic abnormalities. (in other words - healthy). 11720-11721 includes trimming and shaping of the nails as well as debridement. You would not bill 11719 and 11720-21 together.  Mod 59 is also not appropriate.


----------



## bmichel (Mar 14, 2013)

*E&M and nail trimming*

Can you bill an office E&M code and 11719 if the patient is seen multiple times a year for trimmings?


----------



## MarciaH (Mar 16, 2013)

You can bill for an E&M for visits only if there is a significant and separate identifiable E&M service that is unrelated to the decision to perform the following procedures: 11719, 11720, 11721, or G0127.


----------



## Podiatrybilling1 (Mar 9, 2016)

*bundling E&M CODE 99203 WITH 11721*

What is the appropriate code to use with 99203 and 11721. How would i bill this correctly


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 9, 2016)

Podiatrybilling1 said:


> What is the appropriate code to use with 99203 and 11721. How would i bill this correctly



If it meets the above  "You can bill for an E&M for visits only if there is a significant and separate identifiable E&M service that is unrelated to the decision to perform the following procedures: 11719, 11720, 11721, or G0127. "

You would add modifier 25 to the E&M


----------

